# Other Products you can make with Inkjet Transfers?



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

What other products can you make with heat transfers.. like mouse pads and such? _AND_ what sells... what other things are you making and what sells the best?!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

coffee mugs. we sell a ton of them. we use dye-sub for them.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Pillow Cases, a valentines day cash cow


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Pillow Cases, a valentines day cash cow


Seriously? Or was that a joke? I wouldn't have thought of printed pillow cases as a sell-able item, but then again, I'm a heat press newbie


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Seriously? Or was that a joke? I wouldn't have thought of printed pillow cases as a sell-able item, but then again, I'm a heat press newbie


I dont think he's joking Rod.

"Tonight" (on one side), and "Not Tonight" on the other side of the pillow is a classic seller.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I did a pillow case for a girl who's guy is going to Iraq. 
The photo is of her on a motorcycle. The fine thread count fabric loves transfers. You won't believe how good they look!

I also sell photo's on Natural 100% cotton totes (BE010 from Alpha)


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Seriously? Or was that a joke? I wouldn't have thought of printed pillow cases as a sell-able item, but then again, I'm a heat press newbie


Definitely serious. Photos with transfer paper and/or text designs as Lucy mentioned. Glitter material is popular for them.

Another unique item that you can do with transfer paper is squares for quilting. All the grandkids on one quilt means big bucks for perceived value. I even have a customer that has done entire family tree style squares, another very high perceived value.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Would you believe my 14 year old sister in law paid $25USD for a pillow case with a teen heart-throb heat pressed onto it?! And that was an eBay price, I was shocked (I'm the original Queen of Cheap when it comes to bed linen - you'd be lucky to get me to pay that for a whole SET for our QS bed!).


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Stickers, magnets, cling on stickers for windows, bumper stickers, umm thats all i can think of for now!


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

skulltshirts said:


> Stickers, magnets, cling on stickers for windows, bumper stickers, umm thats all i can think of for now!


I'm assuming the stickers & magnets are dye sub - how do you do cling on stickers for windows??


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW... I totally did not expect such a response to this thread.. very awesome!.. I've been looking into coffee mugs, and keeping my eye on that Duracotton 98.. there was something on their site about doing mugs with it.

Josh.. where do you buy the pillow cases and how much do they sell for?

John S... do you have a link for Alpha.. for the totes?

Thanks everyone.. keep the ideas coming!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We claim we can print on just about anything you can touch. The photo transfers come out great on hard surfaces.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

You do a lot of dye-sub tho right binki? Do you do any inkjet heat transfer?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> You do a lot of dye-sub tho right binki? Do you do any inkjet heat transfer?


We have tried some of the inkjet transfer paper that works with any old inkjet printer. It comes out ok. We also use the DurraCotton98 paper. It works pretty good for hard items that are not poly coated. 

I would post some pictures of some of what we do but I don't see where to do that.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Josh.. where do you buy the pillow cases and how much do they sell for?
> 
> John S... do you have a link for Alpha.. for the totes?


Pillow cases from any linen store or retailer. Nothing special. Just keep the color white or very light if you are using light transfer paper. You can raid your own linen closet but your spouse will want replacements! 

Here are just a few places to get cotton totes.

www.alphashirt.com

www.sanmar.com

www.broderbros.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

binki said:


> I would post some pictures of some of what we do but I don't see where to do that.


Hi Fred, there's a link here that explains how to upload things:
How to upload pictures

(instead of "quick reply" you have to click the "go advanced" button to see the upload options).

There's also a link to the instructions next to the quick reply button.

I'd love to see some photos of stuff you've done.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Here are two things we have done*

We did a gift basket using dye-sub on a ceramic mug and travel mug. A few items from Wal-Mart and instant Christmas sales. 

The other item is a football with a printed picture on it. We use a laser printer and transfer paper for this one. We can do any sports ball as well as Christmas ornaments.

We do these as Retail products so the margin on these are pretty high. There is a little bit of labor in it but the end result is stunning.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

The football is pretty neat. I'm just trying to figure out how you would press something like that. I guess you have to deflate it first?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> The football is pretty neat. I'm just trying to figure out how you would press something like that. I guess you have to deflate it first?


We have a press for the balls. It is kind of like a cap press but the bottom platten is flat and the heat element is concave. It is air operated and we press with 80lbs of pressure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, Fred.



> We have a press for the balls. It is kind of like a cap press but the bottom platten is flat and the heat element is concave. It is air operated and we press with 80lbs of pressure


I like your style, Fred. Looks like did your research and went all out when you got into the business and picked up the right tools for each job type.

I never even heard of a press for balls. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Is that the Ballstars system Binki? I looked into that a while back, but, it was too expensive for me. I think it's an awesome idea tho.. sports is a huge industry from what I understand! LOVE the gift basket idea! Combine products and sell as a package.. very nice.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have done a stadium seat and did a fancier tote bag today that I gave someone to use as a bingo bag. I don't have that picture yet, but here is the stadium seat. I did do pillow cases for some kids for halloween. They came out awesome!


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

funtimesx said:


> I'm assuming the stickers & magnets are dye sub - how do you do cling on stickers for windows??


There is inkjet paper for all these items. Here are a few sources for various inkjet papers...
Products
Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper Now Available at Pro Distributors!
Heat Transfer Paper - Transfer Paper for InkJet Printers

I cant gurantee cheapest prices or quality paper from any of these sources, but it will give you an idea of different papers avalible to use.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

skulltshirts said:


> There is inkjet paper for all these items. Here are a few sources for various inkjet papers...
> Products
> Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper Now Available at Pro Distributors!
> Heat Transfer Paper - Transfer Paper for InkJet Printers
> ...


The first link to Crafty Computer Paper has some really cool things to do with an ink jet, but they are in the UK. 

I really like the 'Magic' dishwasher-proof decal paper, the temporary tattoo decal paper, the inkjet 'shrink' paper, and the snap in photo keyrings.

*Does anyone know of a source for similar papers in the U.S.?
 
*


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

What about bears? This looks like a great gift idea to me... Shopping Catalog

Does anyone do these?


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Imprintables


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> What about bears? This looks like a great gift idea to me... Shopping Catalog
> 
> Does anyone do these?


Nope, but I suspect I am about to start! Twin or triplet bears would make an EXCELLENT addition to my line up as part of a gift package!


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

For sure... I'm just looking for a distributor here in Canada.. that place I linked is waaaay to expensive.. someone has to have bears for like a dollar!


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

John S said:


> I did a pillow case for a girl who's guy is going to Iraq.
> The photo is of her on a motorcycle. The fine thread count fabric loves transfers. You won't believe how good they look!
> 
> I also sell photo's on Natural 100% cotton totes (BE010 from Alpha)


Thinking about these pillow cases...wouldn't the feel of the transfer be uncomfortable? Otherwise I think sheets and pillow cases would be great surfaces to work on.
thanks,
CP


----------



## cpcooks (Dec 21, 2006)

John S said:


> Pillow cases from any linen store or retailer. Nothing special. Just keep the color white or very light if you are using light transfer paper. You can raid your own linen closet but your spouse will want replacements!
> 
> Here are just a few places to get cotton totes.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
Just went to alphashirt and couldn't even see their catalog because I would need to be a silkscreener, etc. Do you have the magic key for accessing their catalog?
thanks again,
CP


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thigh hi's are popular trendy items.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

cpcooks said:


> Just went to alphashirt and couldn't even see their catalog because I would need to be a silkscreener, etc.


You need to register as a member of the trade to get access to their price list, as (like every other wholesaler) they don't want it seen by the general public. The "etc." does cover a lot of bases; if you're buying from them for resale you would be covered.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Thigh hi's T-Bot???


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Here are two things we have done*

how did you transfer to a football? (ok, blatant newbie).
Both the curve and the the amount of heat I thought would destroy something like that.
I do minor embroidery and laser transfer mugs right now, I am looking to expand for a better second income. (I also have a laser engraver which is FUNtastic to play with)
djl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> how did you transfer to a football? (ok, blatant newbie).
> Both the curve and the the amount of heat I thought would destroy something like that.


I think he mentioned he did it with a press specifically made for balls. It uses less pressure I think?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Thigh hi's T-Bot???


yeah, like flames, spider webs, text etc... you really need to come out of the bush and take a stroll down town.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure what he used but there is a press for sports balls. Called Ballstars.
BallStars - Sports Based Business Opportunity


Alex


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ok, ok, It is ballstars. The learning curve is zero. The product is killer and sells itself, nuf said


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

cpcooks said:


> Hi again,
> Just went to alphashirt and couldn't even see their catalog because I would need to be a silkscreener, etc. Do you have the magic key for accessing their catalog?
> thanks again,
> CP



This will show the alpha products without the prices.

http://www.4logowearables.com/


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

vlcnmstr - How do you do laser transfers with mugs (i'm a newbie)? And if you don't mind me asking what kind of engraver do you have?

T-bot - Thigh Hi boots?! Made of leather? How do you do that? And more importantly do _you_ have a pair and can I see them? 

Also, I contacted BallStars, they even sent me a sample. Very cool idea but looking at the equipment it seem too expensive - (and I don't have that kind of cash layin' around!)


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

How would you go about using heat transfers on flip flops or umbrellas? Or would those be better screen printed? If so how?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Here are two things we have done*

Do you have a specific system for the sports balls, like the ballstars system?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Here are two things we have done*

Never mind, I jumped the gun. I see it now. Thanks. Did it take you a while to recover the cost of the system? They are extremely expensive.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

alex63 said:


> Not sure what he used but there is a press for sports balls. Called Ballstars.
> BallStars - Sports Based Business Opportunity
> 
> 
> Alex


Definitely something I would outsource. Wonder if its economical enough to sell ones & twos.


----------



## shirts4you2008 (Jul 23, 2008)

I sell short sleeve AND long sleeve tshirts, sweatshirts, tote bags, pillow cases, and I have done mouse pads in the past, but they are not that easy. I have found that if it is made of cotton, (mostly) and will fit on the press, you can put a transfer on it. The main thing is make sure the product is made of cotton. I learned that lesson the hard way!! lol

Mel


----------



## stichin lady (Oct 10, 2007)

skulltshirts said:


> Stickers, magnets, cling on stickers for windows, bumper stickers, umm thats all i can think of for now!


 
How do you make window clings? Where do you get the supplies? Thanks. I know I could sell these.


----------

